# Newbie: Let's start this thread with a Bang



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

I've interacted with people on the internet before, so it shouldn't hurt now right?

This account is new, but I've been lurking for a few months, and decide to join in on the fun. 

ISTP, was introduced to MBTI since last year. I am an amateur artist, participate in Tae Kwon Do, and love the idea of staying home alone to death

i have a list of hobbies i want to do in the future, as well as a disease called chronic procrastination. I'm sure that will help me with life. 

i don't do well with intro stuff, but this site encourages participation, and it's not like it's going to kill me, so why not.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings InsertCreativeNameHere and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum InsertCreativeNameHere. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

This site also encourages leaving welcome messages to new members who start threads such as this - "You were once new to PerC, so make sure you welcome new comers at the Intro Section" - so, in much the same spirit as your introduction, why not? Welcome to the site, @InsertCreativeNameHere...


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! ^^


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome to the site!



InsertCreativeNameHere said:


> i don't do well with intro stuff, but this site encourages participation, and it's not like it's going to kill me, so why not.


 I understand completely :wink:


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I understand completely :wink:


You know, that's actually the greatest thing i found with this site
i was a huge outcast, and i didn't think i could relate to anyone in terms of the things people liked (i was surrounded by gossip fans)
as well as just how I'm programmed. It's nice to see that I'm not the only one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@InsertCreativeNameHere

WELCOME!


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @InsertCreativeNameHere
> 
> WELCOME!




 *Explosions in the background, makes a grand entrance*

Why thank you. 

*Istp joins the party*


----------

